# Salt and Plow truck Drivers needed in MI asap!



## Land Design

Hello,

We are looking for people in oakland, Macomb, and Wayne counties. Please call if you can work one of the following postions.

Salt truck driver CDL - A
Salt truck driver - non CDL
Plow truck driver - our truck
Plow truck driver - your truck (sub)

We are also looking for backups for these positions so please let us know if you can fill in part time if needed.

PLEASE CALL 586-372-1718 

Thank you,
Nick


----------



## fourspeedfish

what parts of wayne?


----------



## Superdudee

you need a macomb area guy with a truck?


----------



## S-10 Plower

What parts of oakland?
thanks 
Mark


----------



## Superdudee

Land Design said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are looking for people in oakland, Macomb, and Wayne counties. Please call if you can work one of the following postions.
> 
> Salt truck driver CDL - A
> Salt truck driver - non CDL
> Plow truck driver - our truck
> Plow truck driver - your truck (sub)
> 
> We are also looking for backups for these positions so please let us know if you can fill in part time if needed.
> 
> PLEASE CALL 586-372-1718
> 
> Thank you,
> Nick


What is the pay for your own truck. with a plow. and what area of macomb.


----------



## Land Design

as stated PLEASE CALL ONLY!

586-372-1718...........at this point all who are interested please call this comming tuesday, THANK YOU!

Nick


----------



## brunosplace

*Still need help??*

Do you still need help? You requested for interested parties to call only, however you haven't answered the two messages I left for you.


----------



## Ian

GL insurance required with their company listed on it as well. Only looking for back up drivers. 50.00 per using your truck and plow.


----------



## brunosplace

*Are they nuts?*

You would have to be crazy to insure another company in addition to yours, to only be a back-up driver (no guaranteed work to cover the cost) especially for only $50 per hour when you do get work from them. I was making more than that 5 years ago as a sub for a different company and their GL policy covered me!! I even had a copy of the policy to keep in my files.


----------



## Ian

I don't think you are actually insuring there company for them and I don't think it is that unusual of a request. I would have to increase my coverage to get the numbers they want and to add their company as being additionally insured. As a back up subcontract driver that may never get called, it just doesn't make sense. Now if I was one of their primary drivers, that would be a different story and one that I would probably go with. Although at 50 bucks, it is at the bottom end of the scale for sure.


----------

